# Twice Shy continuation (Desires and Intentions)



## naruhina26 (Oct 10, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I didn`t like my first and second thread so i`m redoing it ok?? first of all you will only understand the story if you have read 

TWO HALVES 
and
TWICE SHY 


Twice Shy was dropped by the author so I decided to continue it`s story with my own version so before antone bashes me I tried contacting Damewren but had no luck

Naruto is owned by Kishimoto

Twohalves and Twiceshy owned by Damewren

Please don`t spam my thread it is only for reviews and remarks thanks


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 10, 2006)

here`s chapter 4

*Spoiler*: __ 




Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 4

After the warm but tensioned filled reunion of old friends, those who were left went out to eat lunch.

Shino and Kiba were leading the way followed by Naruto and Hinata, completing them were Ino and Sakura talking behind them.

Naruto is such a hunk Ino whispered to Sakura.

I tell you you forehead girl, If I had known that Naruto would turn out to be such a hunk, I would have stop liking Sasuke and have started to get close to Naruto ever since the academy Ino started to say to Sakura.

Come on Ino, we both know how much of a idiot Naruto was back then answered Sakura.

Yeah I guess your right, but you know If those two didn`t make such a cute couple , I would have already step in between them and keep Naruto all to myself Ino confidently said.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple in front of them. Hinata was grabbing Naruto`s arm while her head  was resting on his shoulder. Sakura just looked down on the ground, she looked almost disappointed.

Neh, Sakura chan? Naruto said looking at the two girls behind them.

Yes, Naruto? Sakura answered back.

Can you tell me were Sasuke is?

Didn`t you know Shino asked Naruto.

Know what?

Sasuke and Shikamaru are now jounins

NANI!?

Oh yeah we forgot to tell you, both of them passed the jounin exams last year together with Neji, Lee, and Tenten.  Ino explained.

The five of them make up team 4 that passed the jounin exams, everybody was so impressed with their performance during the exam, but personally I could have done much better If they have picked me to take the exam. Kiba proudly exclaimed.

Yeah right Kiba, If you were there, you probably would have not made it past the first round Ino mockingly answered.

Everybody started laughing again.

Sasuke-kun and Kakashi-sensei are currently on a mission, didn`t Hokage-sama told you asked Sakura.

Naruto`s smile suddenly disappeared upon hearing Kakashi`s name. He then remembers the stories Sora told them about Kakashi knowing about everything.

Hinata bit her lip and sadly looked at Naruto.

Don`t worry Hina-chan Naruto said, while smiling at Hinata.

I`m sure I will have time to talk to Kakashi-sensai about everything he said  in western.

Hinata similing back at Naruto tighten her grip in his arm, nodded and answered Hai

Their four companions were again in confused in their inability to understand the conversation of the two.

Kiba who was obviously getting irritated finally burst`s out saying I can`t believe this, you two were together on a class A mission for three years, suddenly you come back a couple and talk to each other in a language that only the two of you know, and.

Shino cut him off saying Kiba, stop being so jealous and be quiet
Kiba who was oviously embarrassed shouted  J-E-A-L-O-U-S, me why would I even be huh?

Do you really want me to answer that Kiba? Besides were here.

WOW, is this really Ichirahu ramen shop? Naruto was obviously surprised

They were standing at the entrance of an average restaurant but it was big enough to at least occupy a big enough crowd.

What we waiting for, let`s go in, come on Hina-chan. Naruto grabbing Hinata hand and going inside as the others followed behind them.

.
.

Hey mister, Ayame. How are you? Naruto shouted inside the restaurant

Oh, Naruto it`s been a long time since I last saw you. A voice said

Ayame how are you, and How is the old man 

I`m still fine Naruto, so where did my number one customer went to this past three years? asked shop owner

We`ve been training, right Hina-chan? Naruto looking back at Hinata.

Hinata blushed and just nodded.

Anyway were here to eat lunch mister. Naruto said with his usual grin.

Can you wait a few minutes Naruto, there was a party here last night and we haven`t had the chance to clean up yet Ayame explained.

Don`t worry we`ll take care of it right Hina-chan? Naruto proudly said

So how are you going to clean this place up Naruto? Kiba asked to Naruto.

Just watch us Naruto was grinning at them.

Ready Hina-chan

Hai Naruto-kun

The two of them perform a couple of hand seals and said Advance Clean Floor no jutsu placing their hands on the floor.

The floor of the shop, tables, chairs, aswell as the counters flashed purple for a second and suddenly glowed spotless.

Everybody except for Kiba was amazed with the jutsu that Naruto and Hinata just performed.

A jutsu fo cleaning? Kiba started out laughing like that`s going to be of any use in a fight.

Suddenly Hinata started smiling saying Naruto-kun didn`t you say something very similar when Onee-chan first taught us the jutsu?

Yeah I remember, She was saying that it was better to use your chakra to clean floors than to kill someone right?

But it takes a lot of concentration and chakra control for you to eliminate just the dirt and not damage anything else said Shino who was obviously interested.

We just had lots of practice answered Hinata.

Anyway since you cleaned the shop and it`s been three years since we last saw each other, your orders are in the house said the owner.

Really, Arigato mister said the excited Naruto.

So what will it be?

One miso ramen and one chicken ramen Hinata said

And maybe some tea Naruto added.

Everybody looked surprised. Hinata ordering ramen and Naruto asking for some tea. Were they really the same people?

Naruto turned around and asked What would you guys want?

.
.

They all sat on one table, Naruto,Hinata and Ino were on one side While Kiba, Sakura and Shino were on the other.

Naruto started telling about the kind of training and people they met during the past three years. He also talked about hi sister and how she was the one who were training them. Both he and Hinata have agreed  not to tell them about the Kaze and about the Akatsuki.

Suddenly Shizune walked inside the restaurant.

There you are said Shizune who was exhausted.

Tsunade-sama is looking for the two of you saying that you should have been in her office writing those report. She was saying something about Sora definitely influencing Naruto but not expecting that Hinata was going to pick up some of her traits. You two must go to the Hokage`s office right now.

Naurto stood up and started performing some hand seals and yelled Silence no Jutsu

Shizune tried talking but no words came out of her mouth.

Gomenasai Shizune-san, but I dont think we should be writing those reports yet said Naruto with with s grin, Come on Hina-chan
He grabbed Hinata`s hand and started running towards the door, Arigato mister

Don`t worry Shizune-san the effects of the jutsu will wear-off in a couple of hours, please dont get angry. Hinata explained. 

And just like that Both Naruto and Hinata were gone.

Hmmm, another amazing and strange jutsu, it seems that both of them have learned a lot during the past three years. Shino said

Kiba and Ino just nodded in agreement.

Sakura just watched as the two rub through the door.

.
.

Naruto and Hinata were in training grounds and were happily smiling at each other. They were sitting by a tree, Naruto`s hand was on Hinata`s shoulder.

Ney, Hina-chan

Hai, Naruto-kun

ince we want to surprise them at the jounin exams, how are going to practice?
Hinata started thinking.

Why don`t we practice here early tomorrow morning, we could practice our sets and a couple of jutsus.

That`s a great idea Hina-chan, that way we can show everybody how good we have become right

Hai Hinata answered.

.
.

Naruto-kun, it`s getting late why don`t we get back now before my father starts looking for me.

Ok Hina-chan Naruto helping Hinata up and giving her a sweet kiss

They were walking  on the streets about a block away from the hyuuga manor.

So we will meet at the training grounds at five am right Hina-chan?

Hinata nodded and with a smile kissed Naruto in the cheeks.

Naruto started heading home waving at Hinata.

Hinata just wave back no knowing that Hanabi was at door looking at the two.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 10, 2006)

and chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



                  Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 5

As Hinata walked into the Hyuuga Manor (house), she was startled by a soft and calm voice.

?Hinata-chan? said Hanabi.

?Oh, Hanabi-chan,? answered Hinata back who was obviously shock upon seeing her sister, ?Were you waiting for me?

Hanabi just nodded in agreement saying ?Ano, it`s been three years since you were sent in that mission, I was hoping we could spend more time together, although it seems that you are always with Naurto-san?

A surprised look came over Hinata who was thinking what to say to her little sister.

?Ever since you left?? continued Hanabi ?Father`s training became more intense, He was saying that I should not be a weakling and I should always strive to become the strongest.?

A sudden feeling of sadness came to Hinata as she was remembering her conversation with her father in the hospital.

?I was very lonely and had no one to talk to, but when you returned I was glad because I know you will always keep me company? said Hanabi.

?Gomenasai, Hanabi-chan, this all happened because I was not strong enough? Hinata answered as she hugged her sister.

A voice suddenly surprised the two sisters.

?Hinata, Hanabi, what are you still doing there, dinner will be ready soon so both of you should get ready? exclaimed their father Hiashi.

?Hai Otou-san? the girls answred as they went into the house and into their rooms.

.
.
.
.

It was August already, three moths have passed since the two leaf nins who trained for three years returned to their village, It was clear to them that nothing has really change in their beloved village. Except for a few things that would make Naruto go ?WOW? and ?REALLY?, Hinata on the other hand would just smile, she was contented that she was with the man she trusted with her life, the man she loved.

One morning three kunoichi were eating breakfast in a restaurant when they noticed a young raven haired girl walking down the street looking like she just finished training.

?Hey Hinata? Ino shouted at the direction of Hinata.

?Hinata saw her fellow kunoichi, she smiled and started to head towards their direction.

She sat right beside Sakura.

?Hey, have you guys heard?? asked a grinning Ino

?Heard what?? asked a curious Ten-ten

?Well there are rumors spreading that every morning, two people, apparently a boy and a girl is always seen fighting in the training grounds near the waterfalls? whispered Ino.

Hinata started coughing almost dropping her tea on the table.

?Are you alright Hinata-chan?? asked a concerned Sakura

?Don`t worry about me, I`m alright? answered Hinata who was trying to hide the fact that she knew what Ino was talking about.

?As I was saying?? continued Ino, ?they were not exactly fighting, rather more like sparring as other people would say a strange kind of new taijutsu?
?What do you mean a strange type of new taijutsu? asked Ten-ten

?It`s exactly what I mean, no one who has seen them could identify the type of taijutsu they were using. It is different than any taijutsu here in Konnoha? said Ino

Hinata just kept quite and did not try to enter the conversation.

?Have you asked Lee-kun or Gai-sensei about it?? asked Sakura

?I asked Lee about it, he said that he was mesmerized by how the couple move?? said Ino

?Do you mean Lee has actually seen them?? asked Ten-ten

?Apparently he has..? Ino continued ?He said that he went there as soon as he heard the rumor, their taijutsu were amazing , unlike anything he have ever seen before,?

?Then? asked Sakura

?As he went to greet the couple the girl suddenly formed a few hand seals, and poof they were gone.? Said Ino in dismay

Hinata just started blushing.

?Hinata-chan, are you sure you`re alright?? asked Ten-ten

?Yeah Hinata-chan, you are red, do you a fever or something?? added Sakura.

Just then a spiky-haired blonde enters the restaurant.

?Ney, Hina-chan? suddenly waving his hand at the raven-colored hair girl.

Hinata  who blushed some more as the people inside the restaurant started looking at them just gave a shy wave at naruto saying ?Hi Naruto-kun?

?Neh..? asked Naruto ?can I seat with you beautiful girls??

?Sure you can Naruto-kun? answered Ino

?Wow Naruto, when did you become such a charmer?? asked Ten-ten

Naruto just smiled at them with his usual grin

?Yeah well it comes to you when you have one of the most beautiful girls in the whole world? Naruto looking to Hinata as he sat beside her

?Naruto-kun? as Hinata blushed some more as Ino cuts them off

?Hey you two love birds, I`m in a middle of an important gossip here, would you mind saving  your being sweet together when alone? said Ino with a slightly evil  grin while looking at Naruto and Hinata who were both blushing.

Sakura on the other hand was just sadly listening

?As I was saying, I heard this started to happen about three months ago, the boy was said to have spiky hair while the girl had wavy shoulder length hair? explained Ino.

Both Naruto and Hinata just froze in their sit.

?Hmmm?? Ten-ten thought, ? a guy with spiky hair and a girl with wavy shoulder length hair? I feel like these fit somebody we know?

?My thought as well? Ino added ?I just can`t seem to point my finger on it.

Suddenly, with a loud voice Naruto shouted ?I just remembered? looking at Hinata ?Hina-chan and I were summoned to Obaa-chan`s I mean Hokage`s office? 

?Let`s go Hina-chan? as Naruto grabbed Hinata`s hand and started to walk to the door

?See you guys later? said Naruto as he wave goodbye to the three kunoichi who was still sitting at the table.

Ten-ten and Ino were deep in thought

?A guy with spiky hair? Ino thought

?A girl with wavy shoulder length hair? Ten-ten thought

Both of them suddenly gave out a scream ?AHHHH!?

They looked at each other and said their Naruto and Hinata.

But before they noticed it, the couple was already gone.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple who just left and can`t do anything but fake a smile?..


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 10, 2006)

chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 6

Sakura was in her room, staring at the moon. She was deep in thought, remembering all the things that has happened  in the past three years.




?A lot has happened in three years? She thought to herself


Four moths have passed since Naruto and Hinata went on their class A mission, Sasuke was released from the hospital making Sakura happy but for only a moment. She was soon to learn that things were not going to be the same anymore.

An order was made by Tsunade that team 7 was officially being disbanded, and to add to the shock Sasuke was to immediately train with Kakashi in s secret place, while sakura was to join the undermanned team 8.

It was not that Sakura didn`t like her new team, Kiba was infact a lot like Naruto, loud and sometimes obnoxious and Shino although quiet and very stoic was very good as a teammate. And when push comes to shove both of them were very dependable. She was also able to learn quite a number of illusion type genjutsu from her new sensei Kurenai.

She would often see Kurenai looking troubled, and when she asked her new sensei about it she just answered that she was worried about Hinata.

After a year of being teammates and dozens of missions, they were disbanded after becoming full-pledged chuunins, and once again Sakura was left alone??

Five months passed, a welcome news was given to Sakura. Both Kakashi and Sasuke have returned. She thought to herself  that she will be once again reunited to Sasuke, not knowing the pain she would soon feel.





She then remembered a dark quite night, a night she would never forget?.


?But why Sasuke-kun, why are you saying that you can`t return my love for you and  why are you saying that I should not come near you anymore? asked a desperate and crying  Sakura

?I`m sorry Sakura-chan, the path that I have chosen is the most dangerous path of all, I can`t let people who I have treated as my family get hurt because of me. Answered Sasuke.

?But why Sasuke kun?? asked Sakura

?I don`t want anyone else getting hurt because of me, this is between me and my brother, again I`m sorry Sakura-chan? said Sasuke as he left the weeping Sakura.





Tears started to fall down Sakura`s Cheek as she relived what happened that night,



Soon after both Sasuke and Shikamaru were assigned to Gai`s team to form a five-man jounin candidate team. A genius byakugan user, a taijutsu expert, a long-range combat specialist, an Uchiha with a determination to become stronger, and a lazy shadow-binding battle tactician. With talent in their team it was obvious that they will have no problem passing the exam, no team was able to rival them as they went on their way to become jounins.

After the exams, team Gai decided to stick together and along with their former sensei, Maito Gai, formed one of the jounin teams in Konnoha. Shikamaru was assigned as a Chuunin examiner and Sasuke was assigned as a partner to Kakashi to carry out some of the most dangerous missions.



Sakura around only to glance at an old picture frame on her bed, she stood up to get the frame to see it. It was a photo of the original team 7 with their sensei. Her thought was shifted to about a year ago when she was summoned to the Hokage`s office.


?I heard you have one of the best chakra control in your batch?? asked Tsunade

Sakura who was still sad couldn`t even answer the Hokage`s question

Tsunade rubbed her temples saying ?well I don`t blame you for being angry with me, I mean I sent Naruto away for three years and disbanded your team and the made Sasuke Kakashi`s partner, I know you feel kind of left out so I decided to teach you a few of my jutsus, but of course it won`t be for free.?

Sakura looked puzzled at Tsunade.

?I will only teach you if you agree to do all my paperwork for three months? stated Tsunade

Quickly three moths have passed, Sakura only learned a few simple medical jutsu because she wanted to learn Tsunade`s technique to demolish and destroy almost anything with her fists.

She suddenly thought ? I can`t wait to show Naruto what I can do.?

?Naruto?? she finally realizes ?Why the hell am I thinking of that idiot?? It was almost as if she missed him.

After that all she could think about was Naruto, all of his pranks, the way he is always saying he`s going to be Hokage, how he would always try to impress her,? and then it hit her, was she starting to have feelings for the blonde-haired idiot.




One final thought came to Sakura that night? It was about two months ago?.


She woke up early that morning not knowing why when she spotted a familiar spiked-hair boy running through the still fogged-filled streets of konnoha?

?That was Naruto-kun? she told herself  ?Where is he going this early??

Before she knew it she had the urge the follow the shinobi, She ended up at the training grounds in the north of the village?. The fog was still thick when she saw two silhouettes in the fog. It was Naruto and Hinata, they were sparring with each other with moves Sakura has never seen before. They were so graceful almost as if they were dancing, one knows exactly what the other one was thinking.




?Was this the reason they were so close?? ?What actually happened between them these past three years?? ?Why am I this sad whenever I see them together??  This was the questions that circulated  in Sakura`s mind as she fell asleep in her bed, tears were running down her cheeks.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 10, 2006)

and finally chapter 7 (though some may think it`s too short)



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 7


It was quiet night in mid September in Konnoha. The air was cold and chilly. The streets were lit. Atop the balcony of Yodaime`s house sat Naruto and Hinata, they were staring at the sky admiring how beautiful it was with the moon so clear and stars sparkling brightly. They noth seemed so content, so happy that Kurenai just decided not to bother them wnd went straight to her room. They were sitting on a couch in the balcony, Naruto`s arm was over Hinata`s shoulder, while the girl`s head was resting on his chest. Naruto looked at Hinata`s eyes, the stars were reflecting on her eyes, almost sparkling.

?Ney Hina-chan? the boy started to speak

?What is it Naruto-kun?? asked the raven-haired girl looking at boy she was sitting with

?I was wondering, after we kicked everyone`s butt in the jounin exams if you would????

.
.
.
.
.

Ever since Naruto and Hinata came back from their three year class A mission, It was clear to everyone that they have gotten close together. Every morning they would be training together. But this was only known amongst their friends for the reason that Hinata`s father would not agree that her daughter and future heiress to the Hyuuga clan has a relationship with the Kyuubi`s container. This was the only time of the day that they could be at peace with each other`s company. But all of this was soon to change, if it was for better or for good, no define answers can be given.

Hinata got home late one afternoon, both she and Naruto was in the Hokage`s office the whole day writing the reports of their training with Sora. Usually, Naruto will have some kind of escape plan ready, but today was different, Tsunade had all the bases covered. There were no chance of them escaping. Much to Naruto`s disnay, they were forced to write the reports.

Hinata finished early and was dismissed from Tsunade`s office leaving Naruto with Tsunade. The Hokage persuaded the young Hyuuga to leave the blonde-hair boy with her.

As Hinata was entering the Hyuuga manor, a servant greeted her saying  ?Konnichiwa Lady Hinata-san, your father requests you presence in the main hall tonight. There is going to be a meeting of the elders and you are to attend it.?

A meeting of the elders, Hinata thought to herself. But why was I being requested to attend it.

As she was approaching her room, she meets up with her cousin in the corridor.

?Konnichiwa, Neji-san? Hinata smilingly greeted her cousin. But to her surprise, Neji was deep in his thought. She doubt if he even saw her. But the expression on Neji`s face concerned her. Sadness, anger, doubts, the young genius eyes were filled with different emotions.

In her room, Hinata cleansed herself, afterwards she put on the traditional kimono she wore for such occasions. While she was combing her hair, she was imagining the sight of Naruto writing the reports and Tsunade smacking him in the head every time he stopped to conplain. She smiled, but was once again distracted when she remembered her cousin`s expression.

As she was walking through the manor heading towards the main hall, Hinata felt a sense of uneasiness which she could not explain. The only thing she could explain was she felt this every time she remembered Neji`s expression. Upon arriving at the main hall, she announced her arrival and asked permission to come in.

As Hinata entered the room she saw her father sitting in the center of the room, looking serious as usual she thought. Behind him were the elders of the clan. But what surprised her was that Neji was also there. He was sitting  in the room facing her father and the elders.

?Hinata, please take a seat beside Neji, we a an important matter to discuss with both of you.? Said one of the elders.

Hinata bowed her head and went to sit beside her cousin.

She looked at her cousin, his face was still filled with unexplainable emotions.

?Hinata, Neji? started Hiashi ? I will go straight to the point, the elders and I have agreed that Neji`s talents and abilities will be most beneficial for the clan, they will make the clan stronger. So we have decided to start his training to become the new heir to the Hyuuga clan.?

Hinata was surprise by her father`s announcement. But she was somewhat relieved, the fact that she no longer had to carry the burden of being the heiress to the hyuuga clan. But began to feel uneasy upon seeing Neji, he was more nervous than she have ever seen. He was shaking, his fists were tightly closed.

?But? Hinata`s thoughts were stopped when her father began to speak again.

?As being born into the branch family, he has no right to become heir to the clan. To uphold our traditions, we have agreed on a compromise as to how to make Neji eligible to become heir.? Hiashi stated.

Hinata once again looked at her cousin, his fists were trembling, he was biting his lip. But why Hinata thought, Neji-san should be happy to become heir. But why was he acting like this.

?So therefore, the only way that Neji can become heir is for him to become part of the main family? Hiashi said

Finally it was clear, the fact that the she and Neji was requested to attend a meeting for the elders, Neji`s strange actions and behavior, and the uneasiness she felt. Her mind prossesed it in an instant. She did want to hear what her father was going to say next for she already knew what it was going to be.

?Hinata, you and Neji are to become husband and wife?


----------



## Cmac (Oct 10, 2006)

Its good but the marrige thing is just a little bit wrong. 
  you could if you want to have hinata yell no and run out of the room to narutos house.... but thats just my opinin. replay if you think its good or bad


----------



## Cmac (Oct 10, 2006)

i was just thinking(i do a little to much of that) that you might have naruto and neji fight for marrige(neji being forced) but its your story you write how you want


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

ok awesome twist and i wanna se how naruto's gonna react can't talk now gt tons of hwrk


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 11, 2006)

well just to say I have already written up to 3 chapters. I just haven`t written them in word yet cause they are still on paper so I can`t post them yet... believe me the next chapter is going to be a shocker or maybe not cause it`s going to be predictable being that I`m a NaruHina fan....

but just to say Me and my girlfriend just celebrated our 2nd year anniversary last week.. so I can`t help but write some very mushy and uberly romantic hehehe oh and Sora and the others are going to come back soon....

I decided to postpone the battle I have planned to save them up for the Jounin and Akatsuki battles please enjoy


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 11, 2006)

ok here`s chapter 8 (It`s kind of confusing but I think it`s a great addition)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 8


Husband and wife.

These words echoed in Hinata`s mind, she was angry, she was shocked, she felt like the world came crashing down on her. She did not know what to do until her father spoke again.

?Your wedding will be good for the clan. Our blood line limit shall be preserved and pure. Both of you were summoned here to talk about the plans for the wedding. We have agreed that the ceremony will be held at?..? But before Hiashi could finish, he was interrupted a loud voice.

?No! Otou-san? Hinata loudly saying, she stood up some tears can be seen her eyes.

?Hinata, what are you saying?? Hiashi slightly raising his voice.

Hinata who obviously was still scared of her father spoke in a voice no one has ever heard before. She was full of courage upon saying that 

?I will not marry Neji-san just for the good of the clan.?

Everyone in the room was shock, was this really Hyuuga Hinata, the girl with no self-confidence. But now look at her, standing up to her own father in front of the elders of  the Hyuuga clan.

?Hinata!? Hiashi standing up shouting ?Are you disobeying my decisions!??

Hiashi`s voice was loud almost commanding, it could be heard across the room aswell as outside in the corridors. His voice was enough to wake up Hanabi from her sleep.

?Hiashi, calm down? instructed by one of the elders

?Yes Hiashi, let us first hear the child`s reason for not accepting the proposal? added another of the elders.

Hiashi who was still filled with anger said ?Very well?

Hiashi went back to sitting.

?Now child? said the second elder looking at the young Hyuuga ?Why do you not accept the proposal of marriage to your cousin??

Everyone in room looked at Hinata, all the while Neji was shocked upon seeing her cousins new found courage and against her own father of all people, the person who always put her down.

?Otou-san, because..? Hinata pausing for a moment trying to keep her composure until finally saying ?because I love someone else!?

Hiashi`s eyebrows rose upon hearing her daughter`s answer

?Are you telling us the you are willing to sacrifice the future of clan all for this person?? asked the third elder

Hinata slightly hesitating but soundly said ?Hai?

Her eyes were filled with courage and bravery, Neji thought to himself  that since when did Hinata able to achieve this much confidence in herself, it was almost as if she was acting like Uzuma?..

Finally the young genius understood. And ended up asking himself  ?Has he influenced Hinata-san this much that she was willing to oppose her father, her lineage, her destiny?

?And who is this boy?? Hiashi asking his daughter once again his voice was filled with more anger.

All the while the young Hanabi was outside the main hall listening to the conversation.

?I love Naruto-kun? said Hinata

?The demon boy? exclaimed one of the elders

?Please don`t call him a demon? Hinata saying in a loud voice 

?Wasn`t it enough it enough that Yodaime-sama and Nanashi-san sacrificed  their own lives to seal the Kyuubi into their new born baby not knowing that their child would be mistreated by the same village they died saving!?

Everyone in the room froze, they were all stunned upon Hinata`s revelations. All of the elders as well as Hiashi knew exactly what Hinata was talking about but it took a few more moments for Neji to analyze what his cousin just said.

?Yodaime`s son?? thought Neji ?is she talking about Uzumaki-san? he was finally broken off his thoughts when he heard his cousin speaking again

?Otou-san? Hinata speaking calmly but still composed ?Some of the things that I learned during the three years that I trained was to make decisions for myself and not letting other people influence them, and how to judge other people. But if our traditions clouds your judgments about other people, I don`t want to be part of this clan anymore.?

?Hinata-san? Neji said while looking at Hinata

It was clear that Hinata was crying, but the determination on her face prevents it from showing especially when she said ?I don`t want to be a Hyuuga anymore!?

Hanabi could not believe what her sister just said.

The elders were also shocked upon hearing Hinata`s decision.

?Hinata!? Hiashi standing up and shouted ?Are you going to leave our clan for that demon??

?Naruto-kun is not a demon? Hinata shouting back at her father ?He has shown more compassion and respect for me than anyone else ever had? Hinata was already crying but still stood firm.

?Hiashi?? said the last of the elders ?it seems that she had made her decision.?

Hiashi looking at the elders said ?But..?

?Hinata..? said the elder ?You very well know the consequences of your actions??

Hinata looked down for a moment before raising her voice saying ?Hai?

Upon hearing the girls answer, the elder stood up and said ?All of you here are now witnesses, Hinata as of now is no longer a Hyuuga, from this point own Hyuuga Hanabi will be the heiress to the Hyuuga clan.?
.
.
.
.

It was already late about between ten and eleven pm. Hinata was in her room packing, she decided to leave all the things the was given to her in the clan.All she packed was some personal things and all the things she got from her three year trip with Naruto and Sora. As she was packing she heard a knock on her door, it was Neji and Hanabi.

?Hinata-chan? Hanabi rushing to her sister hugging her

?Hanabi-chan? said Hinata

?Please don`t leave Hinata-chan, maybe if you apologize to otou-san he would reconsider and?.? Hanabi was cut offed bt her sister

?Hanabi-chan, this is something I decided to do please understand? Hinata explained to her sister

Neji came closer to the siblings who were both crying saying ?Hinata-san, where are you planning to go??
Hinata whipped her tears and said ?I`m planning on staying with Naruto-kun for the moment?

?I understand, I would like to help you carry your bags if you don`t mind since it`s already late.? Neji offered

Hinata said her goodbyes to her sister and together with Neji went to Yodaime`s house. As they were walking through the streets of Konnoha,

?Hinata-chan? asked Neji

Of course Hinata was surprised for it was the first time Neji called her Hinata-chan

?Hai, Neji-san?

?I envy your strength? said Neji

?What do you mean Neji-san, I`m not strong? answered Hinata

?You are strong, even stronger than me, because you were able to fight and escape your destiny. This proves how much you`ve grown and how strong you are? explained Neji

?Arigato, Neji-san? said Hinata

?I just want to ask one thing Hinata-chan, is the source of your courage and strength  Uzumaki-san?  Neji asked another question

Hinata just smiled, tears can still be seen in her eyes as she said ?Naruto-kun is more than my strength and courage, he is also my hope and the one I love?

The two continued to walk towards Yodaime`s house.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 11, 2006)

ok may I remind you that the next chapter will be all about love hehehe spoilers


----------



## Cmac (Oct 11, 2006)

why did ronin delete al those post (im new)


----------



## Cmac (Oct 11, 2006)

your doing a great job with the continuation?? big fan of two halves/twice shy


          um im thinking of writing my own NaruHina story and fuse it with another manga lets just say the main characters inishls? are M.D.L


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

so u guyz dun duble post plz dun and dun advertise ur fanfic in other threads!


----------



## Cmac (Oct 12, 2006)

Ive writen two chapters of my own fanfic and I Called it mixed history I'll like to know what you think of it naruhina26 because you are really good and it would mean alot. 
   p.s good job with the story loved chapter 8 can't wait for the fights


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 12, 2006)

dude can u stop advertising ur FF in sum1 else's thread make ur won if u need to!


----------



## Cmac (Oct 12, 2006)

ok but this is still a good fanfic i just need opinions


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2006)

then say them in some other section i'm ending this discussion now! Ok when's the next update cause i'm dieing for it!


----------



## Cmac (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah im dieing to red the next chapter. big naruhina fan


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

me too i'm a really big naruohina pairing look at my sig!


----------



## Cmac (Oct 15, 2006)

im gonna sing while  i wait _singing One is the lonlyest number that i ever knew. TWOOO......_


----------



## Cmac (Oct 15, 2006)

um.... naruhina26 could you make another thread i think there is something wrong with this one. when i click to go to page 2 it just reloads page one or it rederects me back to page 1. I don't know if your going to respond because to this post  is going on page two but i would really love to keep on reading your story.  THANK YOU ps it GRREAT!


----------



## Cmac (Oct 15, 2006)

never mind fixed it


----------



## Valesco (Oct 16, 2006)

Great continuation so far. I'll be waiting for the next part.

*Cmac*: please do not spam this thread


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhm sorry bout the late updates guys but my father just left to work overseas again so I haven`t got to time to type them in word jejej sorry bout that be sure to update tomorrow promise


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 17, 2006)

ok for all those who are reading this I`m just going to spoil that I`m going to kill a lot and I mean a LOT of characters....

Just call me Kill`em - All -Tomino

oh and all akatsuki members except Itachi and Kisame(dead in two halves) are all my original characters mass updates soon


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as important and cool people don't die.

*please let Sasuke die*


----------



## Cmac (Oct 17, 2006)

lesser characters are ok like hinatas dad or iruka but you might lose fans if you kill the bigger ones like to say Kakashi threw Shino. what im saying is dont kill any of there freind (_neji and shikamaru _are OK thou kill them)


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 17, 2006)

Geez, please use proper spelling and grammer Cmac.

Btw, I am really liking this story.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 17, 2006)

killing of characters hmm. let me see the path you have chosen


----------



## Cmac (Oct 17, 2006)

you should not choose charters that are liked alot. If you do you might lose fans i know i'm repeating my self. you should kill characters that are in the show but haven't been in the story like to say orochimaru, chogi?, garra and so forth. peace:


----------



## Link (Oct 17, 2006)

The show has a plethora of memorable characters.. if anything, there aren't enough deaths in Naruto... death is a part of the way of a shinobi, most don't die, but are murdered.
Killing off Ishikamaru or Rock in a dramatic and memorable way could really boost the dramatic elements of the series.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 18, 2006)

well if you think bout it the story will never get anywhere if you don`t kill important charcters, but some deaths I made somewhat horrific to think a bout, some are just plain scary


well for one thing I made a jutsu that is like chidori but it`s suicide to 
use 
who will use it kakashi or sasuke?



ok here`s a spoil for my akatsuki members

Rinko (Bloodlimit of controlling winds, thinking anti-naruto, She`s childish)

Nadare (Damwren`s own Character but I`m using him Earth elemental with super strength)

Ogami (Paper manipulation, Probably strongest character I made after leader)

Akira (Attaches people`s body parts to his own, He has 2 different blood limit eyes)

Leader + 1 last member I`m keeping a secret jejej

so what do you think 

I`m updating maybe 2 or 3 chapters tomorrow


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 18, 2006)

Woot, more chapters. Love the story.

Please post soon.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

love it love it yo!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok here`s chapre 9 hehe sorry for being so late



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 9

Naruto was having a late night snack. As usual he was having his favorite ramen. While he was waiting for the water to boil, he was surprised when he heard the doorbell rang.

“Who could be visiting me at this late of night” Naruto thought to himself as he approached the door, chopsticks still in hand.

“Konbawa, Uzumaki-san” Neji greeted Naruto as the blonde-haired boy opened the door.

“Konbawa, Neji, what are you doing here….” Naruto was cut offed when he saw who was standing behind the Hyuuga prodigy.

“Naruto-kun..” Hinata said quietly, 

“Hina-chan?” Naruto asked as he did not know why Hinata looked so sad. 

She did not answer, which gave Naruto more reason to worry about her.

“Neji, why does Hinata look so sad, and what`s with all the bags?” Naruto yelling at Neji

“Uzumaki-san” started Neji “Something happened in the Hyuuga manor, and right now I`m asking you if you could let Hinata-chan stay here for the time being?”

Naruto was somehow surprised. First since when did Neji became so polite with him, and second when did he started calling Hinata  Hinata-chan. But that was beside the point he thought, what happened in the Hyuuga manor must be preety big if Hinata had to stay with him for a while.

“Uhmm Neji-san” Naruto started speaking trying to be as polite as possible “What happened, and why does Hina-chan have to stay with me, not that I don`t like the idea of Hina-chan and me being together in one house like how we did in the past three years but….” 

He was cut-offed by Neji saying “I think it`s better if Hinata-chan was the one to explain the situation to you” he looked at his cousin and smiled at her, Hinata whose eyes were still watery just smiled back.

Naruto just stood there and thought to himself “Am I missing something?”
.
.
.
.
After Neji left, the two went to the living room and sat on the sofa, both were quite for a while, not knowing what to say to the other until Naruto broke the silence

“Hina-chan, do you want some tea?” Naruto asked Hinata

Hinata just nodded still not speaking

Naruto then stood up and went to the kitchen, he opened a cabinet and took out some tea, it was Hinat`s favorite tea he always made sure that he had them for Hinata everytime she came over. 

When he came out of the kitchen, Naruto was holding a tray with a bowl of ramen, two teacups and a small teakettle. He placed the tray in the table and sat beside Hinata.

“Ney Hina-chan, since when did Neji started calling you Hinata-chan?” Naruto was obviously trying to lighten the atmospere around them, “And why was he smiling at you, if I didn`t know any better I would get jealous and….” he suddenly stop when he saw Hinata broken into tears

“Hina-chan I was only joking and…..” Naruto scrambled for something to say

“Oh, Naruto-kun” Hinata finally spoke.

“Hina-chan” Naruto finally looking serious “What happened?”
.
.
.
Hinata told Naruto everything that happened that night, from the arrange marriage to her leaving the clan. The boy didn`t know if he was to get angry or to be happy. Angry in the sense that they were forcing Hinata into something she did not want to do. Happy for the fact that she was finally free from the responsibilities of being a Hyuuga.

After Hinata finished telling Naruto everything, the boy came closer to her, he held her hand and said “Don`t be sad Hina-chan, you will never be alone and no one will ever hurt you, I will always be here to protect you….” Naruto stopped for a few moments then said 
“…. And always love you”

Then Naruto move his face closer to her and kissed her, his arms move behind her and hugged her tightly. Hinata felt Naruto`s love and his willingness to protect her.

_How Did You Know

I remember so well

The day that you came into my life

You asked for my name

You had the most beautiful smile



My life started to change

I'd wake up each day feeling alright

With you right by my side

Makes me feel things will work out just fine



How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you.


How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you._

When they broke the kiss they looked into each other`s eyes, no words were needed because each knew what the other wanted to say, they just looked at each other and once again kissed, their hands held each other and their minds were one. The tea and the ramen Naruto brought was already cold but neither of them cared.

Their desires are visible and their intentions were clear, they were with each other and nothing else matters, they held each others hand all night not wanting to let go, it was if the world has stopped just for them.
.
.
.
.
.

"After we kick everyone`s butt in the jounin exams you would ma...ma...marry me!!!!" Naruto was finally able to say

Hinata for her side was shocked and was speechless then she heard Naruto speaking again

"I know it`s not for a few years for now, maybe two or three or four years form now or even longer but I would really like to know if you really have any intention of marrying me and having a family and living happily here" Naruto said in one straight sentence

Hinata just stared at him, she has never seen him this nervous before, but before she could speak, Naruto took a box from his pocket and gave it to Hinata.

"Please open it Hina-chan" Naruto insisted, he was blushing a rare sight to see Hinata thought to herself

When she opened the box she saw a half heart shaped pendant an N was eteched in it.It was made of a blue crystal and it was sparkling.

"But Naruto-kun" Hinata asked "Why is it only half a heart?"

Then Naruto opened his jacket revealing a similar half heart shaped pendant but it had an H in it instead of an N.

"Because were two halves of each other Hina-chan, you`re half of me and I`m half of you" Naruto said

Then Hina-chan suddenly hugged him saying "Naruto-kun, I also want to be with you, to have a family, to be happy together."

Naruto who was still processing what Hinata just said asked "So the answer is yes?"

"Hai, Naruto-kun"Hinata said happily an honest smile is seen in her face

Naruto then stood up and started shouting, Kurenai who was already in her room rushed to were the two where and said "What happened, Naruto why are you shouting?"

"Kurenai-sensei" Naruto said happily as he run to the jounin and lifted her grabbing her waist

"Naruto! what are you doing, put me down?" insisted Kurenai

"Hinata just said yes, SHE SAID YES!" Naruto shouted

"What do you mean Hinata just said yes?" asked a now curious Kurenai

"She just said yes into marrying me" Naruto shouted

"Really" Kurenai`s eyes were wide opened as she looked at Hinata, the girl just blushed and nodded her head in an act to say yes

"Congatulations to the both of you then" Kurenai released herself from Naruto and came to Hinata

"This calls for a celebration, I`ll get the foods" Naruto shouted while jumping and went to the kitchen.

Hinata and Kurenai just laughed as they looked at what they thought was the happiest person in the world, aside from Hinata as happinest can be seen in her as she look at the pendant the man she loved just gave her.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 19, 2006)

oooo, post another soon, PLEASE.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 19, 2006)

jejej promise to post another chapter tomorrow


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 19, 2006)

Woot, chapter tomorrow. Hope its good and long.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 19, 2006)

awesome awesome update keep it coming i'm waiting all weekend!


----------



## fangurl (Oct 19, 2006)

i havent really read twice shy although ive read two halves, its the 1st fanfic ive read, althoough ur writing style is not exactly the same as damewrens',  i must admit im hooked on your take on the story. hope naruhina really do end up together. keep the chapters coming


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok everyone I would like to announce that before I post chapter 10, I suggest you should read chapter 9 again because I added something big there, it wouldn`t really be a suprise, but I think a lot of people will be happy when they read what I added


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 20, 2006)

........WHOA GETTIN MARRIED WHOA>>>>>>>>>>>>WHOA NICE AWESOME TWIST


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok everyone here`s chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 10

The next morning, Tsunade was in her office doing some paperwork and complaining why she took the job as usual.

Suddenly the guard outside shouted and said ? Hokage-sama, the jounin Yuuhi Kurenai is asking an audience with you?

Tsunade stopped doing her paperwork and said ?Ah, very well let her in?

A sign of relief can be seen in Tsunade`s face as she could finally rest after doing so much paperwork.

?Ohayou, hokage-sama? greeted Kurenai

?Ohayou? Tsunade greeted back

?So??? Tsunade started ? How`s the life of being a single mother of two lovesick teenagers??

Kurenai just sighed and answered  ?Well Hokage-sama, I don`t know if  I`m going to be happy or sad? 

?And why is that?? asked again by Tsunade as she brought out some sake. She tought this was going to be a long talk so she told the guards that no one was to disturb them.

?Well I`m happy to see that Hinatafinally overcame everything that made her weak, probably being with Naruto brought out her real strength? Kurenai started as she took a sip of the sake

?So what`s the problem there Kurenai?? asked again by the Tsunade as she drank more sake

?Both she and Naruto have become much stronger than before, they know a lot new jutsu`s than even I don`t know and on top of that, every morning they spar with each other in this weird taijutsu that I think only the two of them know.? Continued Kurenai

?Of course they`ll be stronger, I was the one who chose their their teacher? Tsunade boasted as she started laughing ?So why are you sad then Kurenai??

Kurenai hesitated for a moment then said ?I know this kind of embarrassing, but I`m kinda envious of them?

?Oh really?? asked Tsunade as somewhat interested. She knew Kurenai was one of the most famous bachelorette in the whole village

?Well Naruto just proposed to Hinata last night, he asked her if she was willing to marry him? Kurenai said

Tsunade`s mouth was wide open, she could not believe what she just heard. Naruto the brat who convinced her to become Hokage, the loudest, hyperactive, disrespectful, obnoxious, and most annoting ninja in the whole village just proposed to someone.

?So what did Hinata say?? asked a now very anxious Tsunade

?Well she said yes, Naruto even gave her a half-heart shaped pendant. I think it`s made out of diamond, but it was cerulean in color almost like a sapphire? Kurenai continued.

?So, he did buy that diamond? Tsunade said

?Hokage-sama, do you mean you know where Naruto got that pendant?? asked Kurenai

?Well, I kinda asked Naruto to pick up something at the jewelry shop last week? started Tsunade

?And? asked Kurenai

?Well the store keeper told me that the person I sent to pick up my parcel bought a pair of very rare and not to say expensive pair of necklaces, apparently they were made out of a rare blue diamond found only in certain places in the wave country.? Explained Tsunade drinking more sake

?Really? Kurenai was amazed by what she heard the Hokage said
?Yeah, I also liked those necklaces but they were too expensive even for me to buy? Pouted Tsunade

?So how was Naruto able to buy them?? asked Kurenai

?Apparently, Naruto stopped going to the Ichiraku Restaurant this past couple of months, and he has been askin me for a few well-paid missions? Tsunade said

?I feeling kinda envious of Hinata right now. First of all Naruto is a real gentleman when he`s with her, you could almost say that he`s a dream date for anyone.? Kurenai said while also drinking some sake

?Really a gentleman?? Tsunade`s was once again surprised at Kurenai`s comment

?Yeah, ever since you FORCED?.? Kurenai stressing on the word ??me to be their guardian I noticed a new level of maturitythe both of them have reached, to be honest I would really like to see them fight in a serious battle to see how much stronger they are now?

?That we both agree on Kurenai, It`s just that I`m having a hard time putting them into a five-man team? Tsunade explains ?I think they`re even stronger than most of the chuunins and maybe half of the jounins in the village?

Suddenly two figures appeared in the Hokage tower`s window. One of them have long braided hair, she also had a big sword covered by bandage on her back. The other one wore some kind of battle kimono and she carried a child on her back and a small dog in her arms.

?Ney Obaa-chan! How are you doing?? shouted the girl with braided hair

Tsunade and Kurenai looked at them and Tsunade just couldn`t help but smile
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
Meanwhile in a dark mansion in an unknown location, a group were talking

?Itachi!? said a man sitting on a throne in the center of the room ?How do you explain that you were driven back by two mere children and two exhausted ninjas??

?HAHAHA? laughed the man who was standing beside the throne ?Itachi, the famous user of the Mangenkyou Sharingan, killer of his whole clan, ran away with his tail between his legs from a couple of little kids? said mocking Itachi  

?You can only laugh because you are not the one who witnessed the power of the Kyuubi, he used it in a different way than expected. He released the demon`s power in such a way that he almost became the demon himself? answered Itachi to the man

?Hey Ogami, don`t pick on my Itachi, besides he did his best, and look at what happened to ugly Kisame? said a girl who was sitting on Nadare`s shoulder

?Don`t get mad at me Rinko, I`m just stating the facts? answered Ogami. He was a handsome man, he had hair as green as leaves and eyes that are the same, he was just as tall as Naruto.

?I hate you, Ogami-baka? Rinko answered while sticking out her tongue. She was just about thirteen years old, she had hair like the sky, light blue and eyes like Ogami, only they were lighter green. She was kinda short.

?Hey you guys, the big boss is trying to talk to Itachi, so please be quiet? said Akira, he crossed his two arms while another one from his back appeared and let him smoked a cigarette

?If what Itachi says is true, then we must proceed to our next plans? a girl beside the leader started saying

?Yes, it seems that we have no choice? said the leader

Suddenly Ogami became serious and began walking to the door

?Ogami, where are you going?? asked Nadare

?Well one of mt familiars just got destroyed, I plan on catching who did it? said Ogami as he left the room


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok for everyone`s reference here are my akatsuki members

Leader=unknown
Girl beside leader =unknown 2nd in command
Itachi
Rinko=small girl
Nadare=Damewren`s character
Shiraku=Damewren`s character (killed in two halves)
Kisamekilled in two halves)
Ogami=strongest after the leader
Akirathe guy with 3 arms smoking)
Orochimaru=not going to part of the story

Oh yeah I figured you already know who came into the Hokage`s office right


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 20, 2006)

Chapter again tomorrow?


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 20, 2006)

alrite and it was sora rite?


----------



## Nu_Shino (Oct 20, 2006)

wait, where was chapter 9? i saw chapter 8...but no chapter 9...


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 20, 2006)

it`s in the second page, look for it, uhm I`ll post another chapter maybe in 2 or 3 days


----------



## Nu_Shino (Oct 21, 2006)

it wouldnt happen to be in one of the post that was deleted by any chance? cuz thats wat i was thinking...i dont see chapter 9.  I really like this fan fic, and i've searched up and down the pages SEVERAL times, lol.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Oct 21, 2006)

WOOT! Found it.  GREAT FAN-FIC Keep it up!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 21, 2006)

nu shino man u noe better than do duble post use the edit button u dun look like a noob to me wit all ur post and some rep and BTW update in 2 or 3 days? Common y not the nnext hr or day?


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok I`m updating in two days, I`m still brushing up three chapters,

Post a new chapter in two or three days ok


----------



## Nu_Shino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea, i should know better then to double post...all those deleted post, i dont want my post being deleted now...i was just so excited to find the chapter (i'm kinda hooked on this fan fic, lol)


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 22, 2006)

ah those deleted post were mine me kinda got into an arguement


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 22, 2006)

Can you make the next chapter long?


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 22, 2006)

EXTREMLY long plz?????????? I mean so i can read it for a whole hour and only get half way through


----------



## Nu_Shino (Oct 22, 2006)

o0o0o0o, ina few days...YuMM, can't wait!

LoL, an argument huh?  that sux


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 23, 2006)

Longer?? hmmm I`l be thinking about it,

It will be bout Kakashi and Sasuke in the first part

part 2 is Naruto Hinata Sora Nanashi reunion with a big twist

I kinda like twists


----------



## fangurl (Oct 23, 2006)

i luv your new chapter!


----------



## fangurl (Oct 23, 2006)

sora's back!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 23, 2006)

fangurl said:


> i luv your new chapter!




thanks, be posting a new chapter tomorrow I hope


----------



## fangurl (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't mean to be whiny, considering its ur story. but why does shikamaru date ino? shikatem coupling rocks!


----------



## fangurl (Oct 23, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> thanks, be posting a new chapter tomorrow I hope




yey!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 24, 2006)

fangurl said:


> i don't mean to be whiny, considering its ur story. but why does shikamaru date ino? shikatem coupling rocks!



ok we dun wanna start and argument here so plz dun and plz dun duble post ppl hate u for that and also that a new chapter today or tmr?


----------



## Mute thunder (Oct 24, 2006)

love the ff, keep up the good work.
 can't wait to see how you do the kakashi/naruto reunion ^^


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I`m kinda lazy today so I guess I`llbe updating tomorrow(Philippine time it`s about 4 in the efternoon here)

If you read the last chapter somebody destroyed Ogami`s Familiar (aka Animal figure made of paper)

I kinda put some humor in the next chapter, seeing Ogami is a paper master he kinda likes books, and what do you think is the most famous book in Naruto?

That is how the first part is going to go

The second will be the reunion and some almost tragedy moments, you`ll know what I mean

I guess you already figured out that Sora now weilds the Samehada right??


The reason I`m lazy is because I`m playing Naruto-arena.com right now, I have unlocked 7 characters already, all that is missing is SAKON, I hate using KIBA


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 24, 2006)

Any Updates on this? Want to read a new chapter.


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 25, 2006)

I`m posting one later, so please wait


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome man. Can't wait to read.


----------



## Cmac (Oct 25, 2006)

GREAT STORY!!!! haven't been  on a week. and since you hate kiba so much kill him in your story(not amikimaru or shino) also you can kill the guy who smokes (can't remeber name but leader of shikimaru's group) because they just killed him in the manga . (repeat) GREAT STORY!!!!! peace!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well actually I have no plan on killing Kiba because of he has a partner in the story.... The people that will die are actually the people you won`t expect believe me


----------



## Cmac (Oct 26, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... so your gonna kill the ones that don't have partners! So that will include but not limited to choji, the fifth, some of the jounins. AND maybe you might have Naruto and Hinata help get Sakura and Saske together, so you don't have to kill them. also if the fifth dies she might leave the spot of hokage to naruto. (my mind travels along differnt paths). Annnnyway just needed to get that off my shirt, just want to know what you say to this. By the way........... POST SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 26, 2006)

yea dude update soon can't wait for another chapter and ur gonna kill ppl.....kill oro that's gay ass


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 27, 2006)

aww plz post!believe it r not two halves is the first fan fic ive eva read!^_^
and i really want 2 read twice shy so plz post


----------



## Cmac (Oct 28, 2006)

hey, i got pissed at waching inuyasha yesterday because i can't figrue out if that was the end of the season or the final episode . i'm waiting for some thing good to happenand im reeeeealy into this story(read two havles and 3 chapters of twice shy about three times) sooooooo ppppppooooooooossssssssst sooooone.
 


(P.s. if you like RPG's (video games) i reconmend Tales of the Abyss for PS2 and Tales of Symphonia for the Cube. just being helpful to fellow gamers.)


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 28, 2006)

ok here`s chapter 11 I`m sorry for the delay but I`m pretty angry right now cause my flashdisk just got reformatted for some reason I saved 3 chapters there that I was suppossed to post today, I`m angry

the chapter I`m gonna post is kinda straight forward and I think it`s the worst that I have written, *my apologies* I`ll be trying to make it up to you in the later chapters, again I`m sorry


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 28, 2006)

chapter 11



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 11

Kakashi and Sasuke were in a forest near to where they believe the Akatsuki headquarters were. They just finished destroying a lion-like creature made of paper.

?Kakashi-sensei, what was that?? asked Sasuke 

?Well, it looked like a puppet, but I couldn`t be sure because I never saw Chakra strings attched to it.? Answered Kakashi

As they were talking, they suddenly notice a presence from behind one of the trees in the forest.

?So you were the ones who destroyed my familiars?? Said a teenager. He looked not much older than Sasuke. He wore the a black robe with patterns of red clouds in it.A robe that could only belong to an Akatsuki.

?Who are you?? asked Sasuke looking ever serious that he saw a member of the group that his brother was in.

Ogami saw that the boy had eyes the same as Itachi, knowing for a fact that the only ones who possessed it was Itachi, his brother and Kakashi which he recognized immedietly.

?Oh, how rude of me, my name is Ogami the paper master. I`m a member of Akatsuki.? asked Ogami, brining out a little pink book that is all too familiar to Kakashi.

As Sasuke was about to attack Ogami, his hand  was grabbed by Kakashi who had a serious look on his face.

?Sasuke wait, I want to ask him something first.? Said Kakashi letting go of the Uchiha`s hand

He then looked towards the young man infront of them saying ?You said you`re name was Ogami right??

The young man just nodded in agreement still reading the little pink book

Then Kakashi slowly pointed at the book saying ?Is that the latest issue of  ICHA ICHA PARADISE??

Sasuke almost collapsed upon hearing his partners question. He thought ?The guy was an Akatsuki and his asking him about a stupid perverted book??

?Why yes it is? answered Ogami with happy smile on his face ?It is issue number 16, so are you an Icha Icha Paradise reader as well??

?I am actually a fan, I have all other 15 issues, 6 of them are autographed copies by the author himself? said Kakashi

?Wow autographed copies you`re so lucky, the other Akatsuki`s think that it`s perverted to read this book but I tell them it`s not? said Ogami with a grin on his face that was equal to Naruto`s grin

Sasuke was having a migraine listening to Kakashi and Ogami talk about Icha Icha Paradise until he heard something that made him serious

?I never really got the chance to talk to anyone who likes the book as well, that`s why it`s too bad you have to die?
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were having lunch, Kurenai told them that she would be with Tsunade the whole day discussing some things so she won`t be able to join them. They were eating some barbequed pork that Hinata had prepared.

As they were eating, they heard a loud bashful knocking on the door.

When Hinata opened the door she was immedietly welcomed by a huge bear hug and a screaming ?HINATA_CHAN!!?

Hinata was speechless, she was surprised upon seeing who was the one hugging her. 

Naruto then came close to the door saying ?Ney Hina-chan, whose at the do?..? 

He could not finish his sentence, he just rushed towards the door and hugged Hinata and Sora

?Nee-chan, you`re here, you`re back I`m so happy Nee-chan? Naruto shouted as he hugged the two most important people in his life

?Naruto, since when did you became so dramatic? yelled Sora as she struggled to get loose from Naruto`s hug

Tsunade, Yasu, and Kurenai just stood a few distances away from the trio, they just couldn`t help but smile at what they were seeing.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Inside the house Hinata was playing with Miki while Naruto was preparing some food and drinks for Sora and the others, and some snacks for Dango. After a while Miki was put to sleep using one of Yasu`s jutsu. Soon after the six of them started talking.

?Well Naruto, Hinata, it seems that you have finally completed you`re class A mission as of today.? Said Tsunade

?You mean?.? Hinata was suddenly cut off by Sora

?That`s right Hina-chan, me and the Ice Queen here have decided to join this village? boasted Sora

?So that means that we will always be together right nee-chan?? asked Naruto

?Yeah we will? answered Sora as she put Naruto in a headlock and adding ?I will make sure that you will never feel alone again?

Yasu then saw that Hinata was kind of sad upon hearing what Sora said and asked ?Hinata-chan, what`s wrong??

Hinata trying to hide what she felt just lied and said ?Nothings wrong with me Yasu-san??

?Hinata-chan, you know it`s pointless to lie to me?? Said Yasu

Then Kurenai started to spoke ?well the reason why Hinata is sad is because?..?

She explained to Sora and Yasu about what happened to Hinata and her clan

?Those bastards!? Sora yelled

?Don`t worry about it nee-chan? Hinata tried to calm down Sora, you may say that it was a blessing in disguise because now I can live with Naruto-kun? Hinata said

?Yeah I guess your right, but if your now living with my idiot brother?? Sora then looked at Naruto saying  

?You haven`t done anything to her have you??

?What do you mean Nee-chan?, I would never take advantage of Hina-chan?? answered Naruto

Hinata just blushed at the question Sora made. Tsunade just covered her head as she drank more sake as she looked at the sight of Naruto and Sora bickering. Kurenai who was also slightly blushing started coughing and said

?Sora-san, don`t worry about it. I have been Hinata and Naruto`s guardian ever since that incident, but if my I ask..? Kurenai then pointed at the sword Sora was carrying 

?Isn`t that Kisame. Itachi`s partner`s sword??

?It is? Yasu answered as she drank some tea. She was obviously angered upon hearing Itachi`s name

?I brought as a victory trophy for Naruto and Hinata-chan? Sora explained

Then Naruto`s face got serious as he started to talk

?Tsunade-sama, Kurenai-san, both of you have helped me a lot since me and Hina-chan have returned, so I just don`t want hide anything from you? said Naruto as he looked at Hinata, Sora and Yasu. All three of them just nodded in agreement.

Tsunade and Kurenai were dumbstruck by Naruto`s sudden respectful attitude and they knew what he was about to tell them was important.

?I think both of you know about the Kyuubi being inside of me right?? said Naruto ?But I don`t think you know anything about???..?

Naruto told them about everything, Yodaime, Nanashi, Sora, and Kakashi`s relationship with Naruto.

Of course Kurenai was surprised upon hearing Naruto`s real identity, Tsunade on the other hand just said 

?To think both you and your father were students of that pervert? she was clearly referring to Jiraiya.

Kurenai just thought to herself of how painful it must have been for Naruto to find out about the truth and still how the village treated him.

?But you know, one other person knows about this as much as Sora does? Yasu said

Kurenai and Tsunade got to thinking about a person who could know about the fact of Naruto being Yodaime`s son until Tsunade finally asked

?So are you saying someone here in Konnoha know about the truth and did nothing to help Naruto?? asked Tsunade with a bit of anger in her voice

Naruto just bowed his head obviously angry, Hinata just sat by his side and held his hand trying to comfort him, until they heard Sora spoke

?Yeah, that bastard Kakashi knew about everthing and still he did nothing to help my little brother!? Sora forming a fist in her hand

Just then a loud knock was heard at the door and an Anbu came rushing in as Yasu opened the door saying

?Hokage-sama!, Hokage-sama!, the jounins Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke have returned, they are both badly injured and in need of immediate treatment!?


----------



## Valesco (Oct 28, 2006)

Mwahhahha Kakashi + Sasuke = BAKA!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 28, 2006)

Why do you say that? I think it`s your first post in my thread right?


----------



## fangurl (Oct 28, 2006)

Yey! Thank you NaruHina26, i just needed this post, although i do agree that this is not one of your best work, but still thank you. I just needed something to get rid of the aftertaste of reading another naruhina fiction gone bad.  

I can't wait for your next installment & hear what Kakashi has to say. Will do my best to wait for your next chapter patiently.

As to _itachifire_, sorry man, did'nt really mean to double post


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 28, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     you posted!!!!!sorry i got jumpy. but who cares!?

      AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!...*PASSES OUT FROM LOSS OF BREATH*....CAN SOMEONE SAVE ME PLEASE!?I DONT WANT TO DIE!!!!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 28, 2006)

*WTF!A TITLE?WHY THE HELL I NEED A TITLE!?*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     you posted!!!!!sorry i got jumpy. but who cares!?

      AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!...*PASSES OUT FROM LOSS OF BREATH*....CAN SOMEONE SAVE ME PLEASE!?I DONT WANT TO DIE!!!!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 28, 2006)

oops,i posted twice!but who cares?!(continues 'ahahahahhahah's')HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 28, 2006)

you have issues Narutofangurl.... spammin, double posting, issues...


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 28, 2006)

issues narutofangurl and also nice update wow saskue and kakashi got pwned


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Great Update...Glad to see sora back in the story


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 29, 2006)

hehe thanks everyone, I`m currently writing the jounin exams, I`ll be happy to say that no one will die until past the jounin exams, but after be ready for some body count hahaha

Oh, and ok I`ll stop spoiling now


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 29, 2006)

i dont have issues,i promise.i was on my cuz's  computer,and hers is like,totally fucked up.and plus,i was on a really crazy sugar rush.i was up till,like,3:00.lol im on my computer now.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 29, 2006)

like,can u put kakashi and sora together and let sora kick his weird perverted ass?WELL,it aint my story,so plz post soon,before i go nuts again?ty.

  ^_^


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 29, 2006)

by the way naruhina26,i like that couple too!^_^


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 29, 2006)

dude wtf stop spamming sum1 get a mod and warn narutofangurl911


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 30, 2006)

your mean :<


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 30, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> your mean :<




wow........i warned u some time now and u never listen oh well and uh is the chap 12 out and are the akatsuki coming after the jounin exams or during


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 30, 2006)

POST GOLEEE!!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope, they`re not after the jounin exams, but there will be something unexpected after the jounin exams, believe me the word UNEXPECTED.

Well I`m suprised that no one is commenting on Ogami liking Icha Icha Paradise, oh well

and NarutoFanGurl911 please stop spamming

I`ll be making a new thread when I reach Chapter 15 ok


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 31, 2006)

ok and can u post a link here to it cause  i need to put in in my fav and uh so the was werid but i guess villains need to masterbate too eh?


----------



## digital_venom (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to see this ff still exists even after that intellectual property argument *sigh*

Keep up the good work!

-digital_venom


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

of course it exits y would he give up on us!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 2, 2006)

whasssssssssss up i've haven't been on in a few because my monitor short circeted and had to get new one...... by the way thums up on the story(so far) and i agree with I. F that you NEED TO PUT A LINK ON this thread once you create another one (for what is it now 4?) so keep wrighting.


 to see something ithink is funny click spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



p.s on youtube there is a fun amv with dane cook's jokes and naruto clips. just type " amv comiedian " its either three or five


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 2, 2006)

Haha I don`t need to put a link bcoz I`ll be posting every chapter in that new thread


----------



## Cmac (Nov 3, 2006)

i ment that you need a link so we can find it


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

lol i have spent the better part of 18-19 hours, on and off reading every chapter of this fanfic right from the chapter 1 of two halves, to chapter 11 of twice shy continued, i think we are only only chapter 11. And so when you read them like that you can really tell when a different author has taken over. Hover i have to say i respect you for taking up the tast and would like to congratulate you on the great chapters you have been making. It's hard to suddenly stop reading a fan fic once its ended and when Wren said she wasn't going to be able to post anymore i thought the worst until i remembered seeing this thread only a short while ago. Again great job on the chapters i can't wait to see them.


BTW, why are you all talking about starting a new thread when you get to chapter 15, aren't we only on chapter 11?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, because this thread is already crowded because of some people spamming useless things, I`ll be posting another chapter tomorrow, sorry for the delay, it`s just that I`m currently enrolling the subjects that I`ll be taking up this semester, 

I hate this one professor of ours who just passed 3 out of 50 + students in our class,


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

as i said i love the chapters you've been writing and so i guess i can wait another day, i'm ill and so have nothing better to do than just sit around doing nothing waiting to read fanfics. Anyways hope you get some inspiration for the future chapters.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

so chapters here or link to a new thread (A new thread again? Whoa)


----------



## fangurl (Nov 5, 2006)

naruhina26, your new chapter does not fail to leave one hanging! im twiddling my fingers now wondering when your next post would be.

keep them coming


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok everyone, here`s chapter 12, some of you might think that this is a cliffhanger, well actuallt it is    




*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 12

Naruto rushed down the streets of Konoha. Right behind him followed Hinata, Sora, and Tsunade. Yasu and Kurenai told them that they would look after the house while they were gone.

Naruto was avoiding trees, poles, and peoples as he rushed towards the hospital were Kakashi and Sasuke were.
.
.
.
.
.
?What do you mean badly injured?? asked and enraged Naruto as he grabbed the Anbu by it`s shirt

?Naruto-kun, please calm down? said Hinata trying to calm down Naruto

?Naruto, Hinata-chan is right, you must try to calm down? said Sora as she placed one hand on his brother`s shoulder.

After a while Naruto calmed down upon seeing the concern face of Hinata. 

?Ok now? Tsunade started to speak ?Could you explain to us what happened??

The Anbu started to speak ? Well Hokage-sama?..?
.
.
.
.
Two Anbu`s were guarding the east gate when they suddenly saw two people wearing flak jackets. One of them was carrying the other by the shoulder when suddenly they both collapsed. The two Anbu`s quickly rushed towards the two fallen nins, what they saw completely shocked both of them. They saw a bloodied Sasuke, his body was full of cuts, wounds and bruises, but when they saw the state of the person Sasuke was carrying shocked them more. They saw an even more bloodied Kakashi, he had more wounds than Sasuke, but what stood out the most was the huge slash mark that was run from his right shoulder down to the left side of his stomach. The two Anbu`s quickly carried the two nins and asked for assistance to bring them to the hospital, one of them quickly went and informed the Hokage?..
.
.
.
When the Anbu finally finished explaining what happened, Naruto quickly rushed towards the door, he was quickly followed by Sora and Hinata. Tsunade told the Anbu to go and find Haruno Sakura for she may need her assistance in the treating Kakashi and Sasuke. Kurenai and Yasu told them that they would look after the house for the time being.

? Sasuke?.Kakashi-sensei!? Naruto shouted as he reached the hospital. Hinata, Sora and Tsunade quickly arrived after him.

?Naruto be quiet!!? shouted Tsunade as she turned to face one of the hospitals attendants

?Where are Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke?? asked Tsunade to the attendant

?Hokage-sama we were waiting for you, they are in the operating room? answered the attendant

?All right, Naruto you stay here with Hinata and Sora. When Sakura arrives tell her to go to the operating room immediately? said Tsunade as she made her way to the operating room, she was welcomed by Shizune who was already there.

Fifteen minutes later, Sakura arrived, Hinata quickly explained the situation to her and then she rushed towards the operating room..
.
.
.
It has already been a couple of hours since they arrived in the hospital, Sora and Hinata were both sitting in the couch in the waiting area. Naruto on the other hand was walking back and forth showing a signs of irritation. Hinata was going to comfort him but Sora stopped her saying that it will be better if they let him be for the time being.

Suddenly the door of the operating room opened and came out Tsunade, Shizune and Sakura.
?Shizune, I want you to stay here and observe the two of them, report to me if either of them wakes up? Tsunade instructed

?Hai. Hokage-sama? Shizune answered as she left them

Naruto, Sora and Hinata quickly approached Tsunade and Sakura who was visibly exhausted.

?Baa-chan, how are they?? shouted Naruto

?Naruto, please be quiet, I`m still having a headache. Ask Sakura about it? ranted Tsunade

Everyone turned and looked at Sakura at that point

?Sakura-chan how are they doing?? again asked by Naruto

?Well??started Sakura ?Sasuke-kun had some  very deep cuts and wounds, but he will be okay. The only severe injury he sustained was a broken left arm. On the other hand Kakashi-sensei is?..? Sakura stopped her explaination

?What about that idiot Kakashi?? shouted Sora who was obviously worried about him

?Well Kakashi has the same wounds as Sasuke, but he was slashed from the right shoulder down to his stomach which is very severe, only time will tell if he will be able to survive this.? Said Tsunade who turned very serious.

Suddenly everyone was quiet, no one wanted to break the silence for they all knew the seriousness of the matter, until Tsunade started talking

?Well we won`t know anything until they wake up, we are all tired so I suggest we go home and get some rest, hopefully Sasuke will be conscious then and he will be able to tell us what happened to them? explained the Hokage

Sora and Hinata was already leaving when Naruto asked them something

?Hina-chan, Nee-chan, can I walk Sakura-chan home? It`s already late nad I just want to ask her a few things.? Asked Naruto

?Ok, Naruto-kun? said Hinata

?All right, but if you`re thinking of two-timing Hinata-chan, I`m gonna kill you myself ok little brother?? said Sora

Naruto laughed and said ?Why would I even think of that Nee-chan??

Unknown to Naruto, Sakura what he said and got to thinking???..


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice update...and yes that was a lil cliffhanger there...


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

man naruhina why did you have to go and post chapter 12, now i have to wait for chapter 13. I was getting use to waiting for chapter 12 and now i gotta start all over again. Anyways nice update, nice cliffhanger. Although it better not end up with sakura and naruto together. bah bad couple. Looking forward to the next chapter my friend. Keep up the good work


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 5, 2006)

awesome update wow kakashi going to be killed off and naruto+saskura whoa plot twist whoa...... great man great stuff here


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 5, 2006)

HURRY UP!QUICK!UPDATE!UPDATE!UPDATE!AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!YOUR KILLING MEEE!AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


  *was in so much pain /despair killed myself*tehe   *amazingly comes back to life*and says "nice update!!!!!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH"*dies again*


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 6, 2006)

As I said I`m a Naruhina fan, so there will be no way in hell that this is going to end up as a Narusaku thing, hahaha Kakashi`s not going to die, YEt


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> As I said I`m a Naruhina fan, so there will be no way in hell that this is going to end up as a Narusaku thing, hahaha Kakashi`s not going to die, YEt



Now that's just cruel, telling us about a few ideas you ahve and will not allow to happen, just to encourage us to keep checking for updates. See this is why i never write FF unles i have to for something or another because i'm to busy chasing after all the FF made by everyone else.


----------



## fangurl (Nov 6, 2006)

ohmigad! love the new chapter. looking forward to the kakashi+sora development. meanwhile sakura can sometimes be such an annoying character. keep the naruhina strong


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Nov 6, 2006)

Another awesome chapter.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 6, 2006)

great chapter... aliiiiittle short keep the naruhina thing going stong dont even start naruto sakura stuff its just stupid ( and i hate and i mean hate the pairing) love naruhina just perfect. sakura is a slut amen.


  p.s  i think one of the peaple posting hear is a little bit (how do i say this) CRAZY. im not gonna say who you already know


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

Cmac said:


> p.s  i think one of the peaple posting hear is a little bit (how do i say this) CRAZY. im not gonna say who you already know



   well now i feel nervous. Anyways naruhina i agree with Cmac i dislike naruto and sakura  but if you have some awsome plot that will twist and weave a great story i say go for it.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

Cmac said:


> great chapter... aliiiiittle short keep the naruhina thing going stong dont even start naruto sakura stuff its just stupid ( and i hate and i mean hate the pairing) love naruhina just perfect. sakura is a slut amen.
> 
> 
> p.s  i think one of the peaple posting hear is a little bit (how do i say this) CRAZY. im not gonna say who you already know



i agree keep narutohina but uh dun diss naruto+sakura and dun say sakura is a slut that can cause flaming just dun diss characters k?


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 6, 2006)

IM NOT CRAZY!!!!!i was on a MAJOR sugar rush......
naruhina26 plz forgive me for posting again,im am sorry.
ausome update wow!!

 ok listen,im gonna start calling naruhina26 hokage-sama....muhaha!its a perfect name.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 6, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> IM NOT CRAZY!!!!!i was on a MAJOR sugar rush......
> naruhina26 plz forgive me for posting again,im am sorry.
> ausome update wow!!
> 
> ok listen,im gonna start calling naruhina26 hokage-sama....muhaha!its a perfect name.




What!!!!????  


and everyone don`t worry I like writing twist and conflicts very much, when you read my works, make sure you expect the unexpected



And I would be happy if you would rep me if Iyou liked the chapter I posted


----------



## Cmac (Nov 7, 2006)

cooooooooooooooool! i sparked some thing. anywho whens yur next post.
naruhina i got an idea why dont you put yourself in the story. you can be like that guy who wrote the sixth sence. (_what a twist _). i gotta go annoy some otherpeaple now. im out.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 7, 2006)

*ur FF is great i was wondering..*

if me n u could work on the next 1 (if there is gunna b a next 1) i have ideas if u wanna talk over da internet but wut u have is great keep it up and im here if u have writter's block


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol......naruhina26 its a joke.but it would be a good name.......wohhhoooo!post man,post.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 7, 2006)

so is the new thread made alrdy or we still continuating wit this?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 8, 2006)

I`m still continuing on this, Oh I have no plan on putting myself in the story, I like to write and read but not when I`m in the story, sorry, I`ll be posting a new chapter by late today or tomorrow


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 8, 2006)

can't wait man hope u can get them out quicker man


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

can't wait for it man can't wait....


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 8, 2006)

yea i just started my own FF and i would like naruhina 2 read and give some feed back heres da link Place your votes people.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok everyone, here`s another chapter, please don`t kill me after you read it heheh chapter 13 *peace on earth*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 13

Naruto and Sakura were walking through the streets of Konoha. It was already dark, the streets were only lit by the lamp posts in the sidewalk. The walk to Sakura`s house was a very quiet one. Both of them felt awkward about being the first to say anything. They both felt tense about the current situation of their former team.

Halfway to the house, it started to rain. They started to ran because the rain was pouring hard. Naruto and Sakura were both soaking wet when they reached the house. Sakura opened the door and grabbed a few towels from the closet to give to Naruto to dry himself up. Naruto removed his jacket and sat on the couch. Sakura told him to help himself to anything in the kitchen while she took a bath. It was obvious that the rain won`t be stopping anytime soon.

Naruto went to the kitchen and saw something he thought would never see. There was some instant ramen in the cabinet. He always thought Sakura didn`t like ramen so seeing an instant ramen on her kitchen was a bit of a surprise.

While Naruto was waiting for the water to boil, Sakura was in the bathroom and was taking a bath. She was sitting on the bathtub and was thinking about how she realized her feelings for Naruto. How she discovered it when Naruto and Hinata left and how it developed even more upon his return. When she finished, she stop to look at herself in the mirror. She was beautiful, there was no doubt about it. She had quite a number of suitors since the news of  Sasuke dumping her were spread by Ino. Genins, Chuunins, and even a number of Jounins were asking her out. She respectfully declines all of them for the reason that she was still uncertain about her feelings for a certain blonde loudmouth. But she was devastated upon Naruto`s return. She had to found out that he and Hinata were already a couple. She was more beautiful than Hinata, so why didn`t Naruto notice her. He was stuck-up crazy for her when he left after all..

Sakura started playing with her hair. She kept it short because most people told her it suited her better. But Hinata had longer hair now. She always sees Naruto playing with it whenever they are together, and Naruto would always go and buy some expensive hair ornaments for Hinata. His reasons as Shikamaru would put it was ?He doesn?t want Hinata to get a hair cut, he likes her hair that way?.

Sakura`s eyes made their way to her chests, she held both of them with her hands and sighed and just saying 

?Well, there`s no argument here, Hinata beats me really bad in this category?

Sakura got dressed in her bathrobe and looked outside the window. It was still raining pretty hard and it shows no sign of stopping anytime soon. 

?Maybe even destiny is helping me and giving me a chance to finally tell him how I feel? thought Sakura

Then she finally decided that it was time to tell him and show him how she loved him. It was time to let him know.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile, Hinata was seating by the window, staring outside, the rain was still pouring really hard. Sora, Yasu  and Kurenai were all in the living room and drinking tea. Yasu already put Miki to bed. 

?Hinata, don`t worry about Naruto. He can easily take care of himself. And besides the rain is really hard outside he must just be having problems getting home because of it.? Assured Yasu to the worried Hinata.

?Don`t bother her Yasu-chan. She is just insecure that my little brother might cheat on her? said Sora while she was laughing.

?Naruto-kun is not like that Onee-chan? answered Hinata trying to defend Naruto

?I know Hinata-chan, I was just joking

Kurenai just sighed and said ?Sora and Naruto acts so much like each other that they are almost like siblings.?

?Hinata, Sora is just teasing you? said Yasu while giving Sora a cold stare.

?Ano, I am pretty worried about Naruto-kun, I`m going over to Sakura-chan`s house to get him? said Hinata as she grabbed two umbrellas and rushing towards the door before anyone could stop her..
.
.
.
.
Naruto was  happily eating the ramen he found on the kitchen when Sakura entered the living room wearing only her bathrobe.

?Ney, Sakura-chan this instant ramen is delicious where did you buy?..? Naruto couldn`t finished his sentence when she saw Sakura in her batrobe.

Sakura`s bathrobe was shorter than normal ones. It was like a blouse and a  very short mini skirt. It showed her long white legs very easily.

?Naruto-kun, I want to tell you something? said Sakura as she took a seat beside Naruto

?Uhmm, what is it Sakura-chan?? asked Naruto who was obviously nervous about the whole matter. 

Naruto was not nervous about the bathrobe Sakura was wearing. He has seen Hinata and Sora changing their clothes on a few occasions which he received a very powerful punch everytime. It was the way Sakura approached him that got him so worried.

?Naruto, what do you like about Hinata?? asked Sakura

?Well, I don`t really like Hina-chan, I love her? said Naurto

?Really?? asked Sakura

?Yup, believe?.? Naruto`s speech was cut stopped when Sakura suddenly launched herself towards Naruto and gave him a very deep kiss which made Naruto fall down in his back in the couch.

What Sakura and Naruto didn`t know was someone was standing outside by the window. Her hands were in her mouth while tears were running down her cheeks???


----------



## Cmac (Nov 9, 2006)

i feel like im ganna kill you but i know you can fix it. by the way i know that was hinata. you could just have naruto jump away and go "ilove hinata" or the realization that he wants to be with no one else than hinata. im just saying this because i *HATE* anything to do with naruto and sakura. but you still wright good.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 9, 2006)

sorry good story yeah. but every story has a down slope and you just ran in to it. i know you can't realy change that much in the next chapters because you said you where writing the exams already (by the way if youwrote them all ready post two chapters next time ..eh). but i real think you should change chapter 13. im ganna be a hard critce now as a solid naruhina fan and a person who read two haves and twice shy three to five times so i knnowww the story well.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cmac said:


> sorry good story yeah. but every story has a down slope and you just ran in to it. i know you can't realy change that much in the next chapters because you said you where writing the exams already (by the way if youwrote them all ready post two chapters next time ..eh). but i real think you should change chapter 13. im ganna be a hard critce now as a solid naruhina fan and a person who read two haves and twice shy three to five times so i knnowww the story well.




I agree, but for me i don't think it's so much the fact that the writing itself has gone down more along the lines of Naruto and sakura should never go down this path. However i personally do not know what your plan for this story is, for all i know the next chapter may be naruto bitch slapping sakura  but for me even the slight mention of those 2 is bad. Cmac mentioned reading two halves and twice shy several times, and so knowing the FF inside out well most people reading your updates will have done the same and so will not like the whole narutoxsakura stuff. However in the end you are writing your own updates that continue twice shy and so making the story your own is crucial but for me chapter 13 wasn't your best.

I hope you can bring the story back up for chapter 14, and i wish you all the luck for doing so.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 9, 2006)

XD i hate you,i wanna kill you,no,let me rephrase that,if you dont fix it,you will have an 'accident'so fix it dammit!XD.man sorry about that but nice twist whoa didn't see that comin and man i agree with Cmac,i hate naru/saku,it just pisses me off..........woohooo!now,hurry up and update nh26-kun!


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok before I say anything have you even read it yet, I mean just a kiss. Nothing happens yet, Naruto was just suprised by the kiss. You are going to like what`s gonna happen next chapter believe me.

As I said I like writhing plot twists and unexpected events so be patient


Please Rep me


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh yeah before you start killing me

See my Avatar?

See my Name?

See my Signature?

So why do you think NaruSaku is going to happen in this Fanfic??


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 9, 2006)

i didn't really mean it in that way naruhina26,and well...im sorry!god..why must you be that way twards a 'lil girl'like everyone calls me....no one takes me seriously when they should,and they take me too serious other times.....and whoever neg rep me,i dezerved it....


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

See the scale like icon, thats how you rep


----------



## Cmac (Nov 9, 2006)

i know your a naruhina fan i was just pist. and i stand by what i said earlyer.




p.s since i know your a naruhina fan here's a link to a realy damn good story im not poitve if it will work because this is the first time i put a link.

p.s.s this story is dark at the begining and has lots of violence and lots of fluff. And here is two things that happen in the story one.don't get angry but iruka gets killed in the first chapter but there is a reason. two. *HINATA OWNS LEE ISINT THAT FRIGING ASOME!*hope you like it just don't get angry at me for putting this like and then writing this huge thing............ok the link works i just tryed it


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well Cmac, think about this.

1.A good story has to have twists, if not it would be too predictable and become boring.

2.No good story is without a downfall, every hero falls down

3.As I said see my avatar, my sig, and my name ok

4.I think by far this is one of the good chapters because it will.... (spoilers I`m not going to tell)

So try to understand the story. A one sided story is just plain boring


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow some people are reading


----------



## Cmac (Nov 10, 2006)

i already said sorry before.............................................i think.any wayyyyyyyy keep the story goooooooooooooing. dramtic music. dah dah dah dah


----------



## Cmac (Nov 10, 2006)

i just read a fanfic that you naruhina gave a link to.... other peaple would say shame............BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS FRIGING FUNNY     and they killed the writer o man(tear drop). any who keep up with the story.:amazed


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 10, 2006)

I would be happier if you guys would rep me someyime, *sighs*

but anyway a straight forward story is just boring so I like twists


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 10, 2006)

I know it`s too early to post another chapter, but I got so irritated about people conplaining about the last chapter so I decided to post this one, I hope you guys would REP me for once, only Itachifire does *sighs* anway here`s chapter 14, I decided to call it RAIN, you`ll see




*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 14

Sakura deepened the kiss she planted on Naruto`s lips. It was quiet for a few moments. The person outside was still crying and cobering her mouth so as to not let out a sound. She was about to leave when she heard something?.

?Sakura-chan...Sakura-chan??Naruto said as he moved away from Sakura

?Naruto-kun, you love me don`t you??said Sakura as she launched herself once again to kiss Naruto

?S-A-K-U-R-A.. STOP IT? growled Naruto as he grabbed Sakura by her shoulders stopping her in what she was to do

Sakura was startled, she have not see Naruto this angry. It was the first time that he heard Naruto yell at a person out of pure anger.

?Sakura, I know what you are trying to do. But I cannot accept it.? Explained Naruto in a now calm voice

?Naruto, but why. I love?? said Sakura before she was cut off by Naruto

?Please Sakura, you are beautiful sweet and smart, I already heard about what happen to you and Sasuke. But I love Hina-chan and nothing can ever change that. We have been together through almost every hardship you can imagine. I trust my life to her as she trusts hers with me. We are two halves of each other.? Said Naruto holding the half heart pendant of his necklace

The person outside once again started to cry, but her tears were different, it was not sadness but rather of pure happiness like overcoming a hardship that has been given to you. When she heard this she decided to leave and disappear into the darkness of the night.

Sakura was crying, Naruto on the other hand was quiet, he just stood up, grabbed his jacket and went to the door. As he held the doorknob, he felt an embrace behind him. Sakura was hugging him from behind. Naruto held Sakura`s hands and removed them from the embrace. He stood face to face with Sakura, he was smiling. A gentle smile. He grabbed Sakura and hugged her really tight and said

?Sakura-chan, before I wanted you to notice me. But being with Hinata made me understood my true feelings for you. I learned about my true feelings for Hina-chan as well. I wish that you understand your own feelings as well and find the person only for you.? Said Naruto as he broke the embrace and rushed outside the door and into the pouring rain.

Sakura just stood by the door, tears were still in her eyes. But something was different, she had a feint smile. What Naruto told her right before he left made her understood something in her mind?..
.
.
.
.
?Oh man, it`s raining pretty hard. If I have known it was this strong I would have borrowed an umbrella from Sakura-cha?..? said Naruto as he was running through the streets of Konnoha. He was stopped in his thoughts when he saw a person standing under a lamp post. 

She was holding an umbrella over her. The light of the post reflected her lavander eyes. She was smiling at Naruto who was running towards her.

?Hina-chan?? asked the puzzled Naruto as he approached the lamp post

?Naruto-kun, you`re getting wet. Here.? Said Hinata as she offered Naruto the umbrella
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were walking, they were both quiet. Naruto didn`t want to keep anything from Hinata, but he did not know how to start. He was deep in his thoughts trying to figure out a way to tell Hinata about what happen when he was caught off guard by Hinata`s sudden question.

?So how did it go with Sakura-chan, Naruto-kun??

Naruto who was scrambling for an answer just said ?It was ok Hina-chan, I was going to go home when it started to rain and?.? He once again froze by Hinata`s next question

?So how did you like Sakura-chan`s kiss?? asked Hinata with an unexplainable look at her face

Naruto at this point was speechless, he did not know how to answer this question. But in his mind rose more questions like 

?how does Hina-chan know??
 ?what am I going to do??
?Oh shit, I`m in big trouble??
?what will I do??

As Naruto was trying to think of a good excuse, he was surprised when Hinata suddenly kissed him in the lips and whispered in his ear

?I`m so happy Naruto-kun, you chose me over Sakura-chan and proved that you love me.? Said Hinata

?Hina-chan, I`m sorry I? I?? said Naruto

?Don`t worry Naruto-kun, it`s not your fault, I know everything? assured Hinata 

Naruto and Hinata were both smiling in the rain, their love proven and once again overcame a difficulty.

?But you seem to liked that kiss with Sakura-chan??  teased Hinata

?I didn?t Hina-chan,? answered Naruto

?Hmp, as your punishment?..?said Hinata as she moved closer to Naruto as if she was about to kiss him

Naruto closed his eyes, preparing for the kiss when he felt Hinata grabbed his umbrella and then pushed him to the ground which made him soaking wet

?You will have to get home without an umbrella? said Hinata happily as she ran towards their home

?That`s not fair Hina-chan, come back here? Naruto said as he stood up and went after Hinata.

Both of them were smiling happily like having no concern in the world. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai just looked at the happy couple as Naruto tackled Hinata and both of them were on the ground, soaking wet and was laughing.


----------



## fangurl (Nov 10, 2006)

wtf?! sakura's now into naruto?  i don't know how you are going to make naruto make it up to hinata (im sure he'll face the wrath of sora, yasu & neji). but i'll eagerly await how you will let the story develop, i'll put my faith in you that you will steer the naruhina arc to better seas, as you say you're a naruhina through & through.

till the next chapter then!


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 10, 2006)

hey did you read chapter 13?


----------



## Vhear (Nov 10, 2006)

lol, so far so good. Keep it up. Good plot twist caught me by suprise and probably alot of people. 

A while back you mentioned someplace that there was going to be a spar or something among the character's?, will this still be happening? 

I think people are still getting over the shock of what you did at the end of Chapter 13.


Sorry for this being off topic, but can someone mail me and how to do those Spoiler button with different names. Thx


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, the sparring I kinda removed it, but I`m still thinking of having one but with a different opponent.

I was planning Lee vs Naruto and Skura vs Hinata but it didn`t fit the story

Haha like the twist?


----------



## Vhear (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I did, well sort of. Its nice to have something new added into a NaruHina story as most of the other stories are kind of getting repetitive with being the same thing with the good stories being few.

Also a fight sence or something would be nice, ah forgot, you're doing the Jounin exams someplace in the later chapters?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 10, 2006)

i knew something like this was gunna happen cuz this IS a naruhina fanfic duh


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, twist got solved in a way that puts some relief in the characters who got involved.

Wish I could rep you, but I get a message saying that I must spread some more reputation.

Not wanting to sound off-topic, but I couldn't help noticing that in your sig you had 2 pics with text in Spanish.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 10, 2006)

hey go goooo. very fluffy me like


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

hey naruhina love the chapters but one thing i dun think that u r allowed to ask for rep and also if u ask for it ppl actually negrep u, I 'll rep u again but plz dun ask for it ppl dun like that and plus rep dsn really matter


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 11, 2006)

haha thanks for that, I`m going to write a none-naruhina chapter next. This will cover all other charaters that I`m planning on using in the story + some of the pairings I`m going to have.


Yeah the jounin exams are coming up soon, it will be after the Sasuke and Kakashi explanation and Naruto and Hinata`s training for new jutsu.

You didn`t think Sora and Yasu didn`t bring presents in the form of new jutsu`s right?


----------



## fangurl (Nov 11, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> I know it`s too early to post another chapter, but I got so irritated about people conplaining about the last chapter so I decided to post this one, I hope you guys would REP me for once, only Itachifire does *sighs* anway here`s chapter 14, I decided to call it RAIN, you`ll see
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oops! looks like i did'nt read this chapter before i made my previous post. my bad. love this chapter but you could've have naruto suffer some more, but then again its your story. 

bravo, bravo, bravo


----------



## Cmac (Nov 11, 2006)

WHY would you want naruto to suffer. and by the way fan person with that quote you just posted the chapter again. *stupid*


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 11, 2006)

naruhina26 im vry srry for yesterday post & being a mean lil girl v_v
i promise it won' happen 'gin ^_^


 nice save!it was happy save!it was excelente!


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you guys like my sig?


----------



## Cmac (Nov 11, 2006)

if it's the picture you talking about yeah i like it


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey I like the continuation.  I just finished reading it and i think its good...I need an update plz!!!  PLZ!!! PLZ??!!


----------



## fangurl (Nov 12, 2006)

Cmac said:


> WHY would you want naruto to suffer. and by the way fan person with that quote you just posted the chapter again. *stupid*



sweetie...i suppose you don't understand what i wrote in my previous post. by suffer it would've have been fun if naruto could've stewed in his guilt for awhile, heaven knows how much hinata has 'suffered' from naruto's infatuation to sakura [in reference to damewrens' 2 halves].

i purposely reposted the chapter14 to make my point, that i did not get to read the said chapter before i placed a post re:chapter 13.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 12, 2006)

*hello!*

Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
this guy
what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!


----------



## jayromez (Nov 12, 2006)

Love the story!


----------



## Vhear (Nov 12, 2006)

seaj0725 said:


> Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
> Databook III Entry
> what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!



Don't post things like this in another person's story thread as this has *nothing*to do with the story in this thread. Plus I'm guessing you wouldn't want someone else doing something like this to you. 

Post it in a seperate thread and people will check it out if they're interested, don't "spam" other fanfic threads with links to your thread unless it's related or has something in common with the thread that your posting it in.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 12, 2006)

is the sig hinata in a kimono or naruto kissing hinata?either way they rock!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

too true and r u going to make a new thread?


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

Ur fic is awesome can't wait for an update!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Nov 13, 2006)

Naruhina26:  This is my first post, I would just like to say that I love the contunuation of the story, like a lot of other people here I've read Two Halves and Twice Shy and I absolutely love that story and I also love your rendition of it.  I was a little worried there for a minute with the whole Naruto-Sakura thing but we all know who Naruto will choose in the end.  Continue the great work.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey thanls everyone, I`m really inspired to write right now, but the next chapter as I said will focus on some of the characters I`ll be using and the pairing that will occur, I`ll post in 2 or 3 days ok. got to get back to studying, big exam tomorrow


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 14, 2006)

well hope u do good on ur exam and 2 or 3 days cmon man


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 14, 2006)

CMON!!!!  I need an update!!!  PLZ hurry before I


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok I decided not to post a chapter today because I`m still rewriting it because I`m not feeling anything for the chapter, but the good news is I`ll be posting 2 chapter tomorrow (Yay) hehe wait for it ok, after I post the two chapters tomorrow, I`ll be posting the next one on a new thread, don`t worry I`ll be reposting all the chapters in my next thread


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 15, 2006)

ok sweet can i get your thoughts on my fanfic  its in my sig if u wanna look at it


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 15, 2006)

YAY!!!  2 Chapters Tomorrow!!!  Just to let you know, you are doing a great job on the continuation!  Is it for sure that DameWren abandoned it?  If she did, thats sad...her previous one Two Halves is one of the best fanfics out there...thats like abandoning a child...Except A LOT worse...

Can you take a look at my fanfic?  Its not in too deep yet, I've only got 2 chapters up so far, and im currently working on chapter 3 and will post it later tonight. Thx.

Tactical Roar ep 09

My Sad Naru/Saku/Hina FF^^^^


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey everyone I just wanted to let all of you know that it`s going to be my birthday in about two weeks (see my profile) finally I`ll be 19 years old (smiles) and to celebrate it the chapter that I`ll post at that time will be Naruto`s birthday (see the timeline I`ve set up for the story) Yay 19 years old finally


Oh you guys should watch the videos in my sig, they are weird and somewhat I can`t really say, I felt like vommiting when I first watched it,


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 15, 2006)

yay awesome for ur birthday and plz post a link for ur new thread


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 15, 2006)

those vids r f'ed up


----------



## Cmac (Nov 15, 2006)

incase i dont post on the day of your birthday. *happy birthday!*


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

ok here`s the next chapter, I left quite a number of quetion marks here on who`s going to be paired with who, you`ll just have to wait to find out ok?

chapter 15 finally


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 15

Sakura was walking through the streets, looking back at what she did last night, she felt quite ashamed and doesn`t know what she should do next. She reached Yodaime`s house, she was still unsure why she went there. She just thought to herself that she must apologize to both Naruto and Hinata personally. Before she could knock on the door, she heard voices in the backyard of the house. She went there and saw Naruto and Hinata sitting beside each other under a tree. Hinata resting her head on Naruto`s shoulder. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai were also there somewhat resting. I seemed all of them just finished some kind of training. Miki and Dango were close by playing. Sakura decided not to bother them and left saying to herself that she would just apologize some other time.

She continued her walk across town. The guilt she still felt was getting to her. She needed to talk to somebody about it. It was then that she reached Ino`s flower shop. She thought that if somebody was to know about it, it might as well be her best friend.

She entered the flower shop only to see Ino sulking in the shop`s counter. Sakura approached her to find out what`s wrong with her. She saw that her eyes were still red and watery as if she was crying the whole night.

?Ney, Ino-chan?why are you crying?? asked Sakura

?What are you saying billboard-forehead girl, I`m not crying? Ino said while rubbing her eyes trying to get rid of the tears

?Ino-pig,??said sakura angrily ?You know that we have been friends for a long time so there is no point in you trying to hide it from me??

Ino looked at her best friend and started to cry again. Then Ino told Sakura about how she found out that Shikamaru was now going out with Temari.

?But you don`t even like Shikamaru, don`t you Ino-chan?? said Sakura in a somewhat surprised tone

?Well, that`s what I thought too aswell, but in the past few weeks, all I can think about is that lazy bum, and then I decided that I was going to tell him about it? continued Ino

Sakura was dumbstrucked about how they`re situation are a lot a like.

?So, what did Shikamaru said after you told him?? asked a concerned Sakura

?I never got to told him? said Ino bowing her head in despair

?Then why are you so sad? said Sakura

?Well, I was about to tell him, when I accidentally saw him and Naruto in the jewelry shop. Shikamaru asked Naruto to help him picked up a special gift for someone.? Said Ino

?Then what happened?? again asked by Sakura

?I heard Shikamaru say something about how he likes the necklaces Naruto and Hinata wears. It`s like they are a part of each other. Then Naruto asked him who he`s going to give the gift to? continued Ino

?And, what did Shikamaru said? said Sakura anticipating Ino`s answer

?He said he was going to give it to Temari, they have been seeing each other since he became a jounin. He was planning on giving her an anniversary gift.? Said Ino as she cried again

As Sakura was trying to comfort Ino, they didn`t notice that Shino was already in the shop and was picking some flowers

?Oh, Shino-kun. Do you want me to wrap those flowers? Are you going to give them to somebody?? asked Ino as she wiped her tears and attended to her customer

?Shino looked at them, then handed the flowers to Ino and grabbed some money from his pocket.

?No thanks Ino, I just need the flowers to help some of my bugs to mate? said Shino in his usual weird voice

Sakura and Ino were both kind of surprise with Shino`s answer but both didn`t bother to ask him anymore

?Say, Shino-kun..? asked Sakura ?Aren`t you usually with Kiba-kun??

?Kiba is probably in our former training ground still sulking? said Shino

?Sulking? why?? asked Ino

?A few days ago he challenge Naruto in a duel claiming that if he beats him he will become Hinata`s new boyfriend? started Shino

Sakura and Ino just stood there and listened to Shino explaining

?Naruto tried to talk his way out of it, but before he could explain Kiba gave Akamaru some food pills and ate some as well, then he attacked Naruto with his Garouga. The attack accumulated a lot of dust which scattered in the training grounds. When the dust settled, there stood Naruto in front of an already unconscious Kiba and Akamaru? said Shino

?Really?? said Ino who was now trying to forget about Shikamaru

?Kiba was almost untouchable during the chuunin exam, and he beat almost everybody there, and you`re telling us Naruto beat the crap out of him with out even breaking a sweat? said Sakura  

?Yes, and if Naruto is now this good, it would be no surprise that Hinata will be aswell. If you ask me those two will be the ones to watch out for in the jounin exams.? Said Shino as he walked out the shop.
.
.
.
Mean while Team Gai were having a training session. Lee have long forgotten about his obsession with Sakura and was now trying to impress Tenten. Too bad for him that Tenten only has eyes for the Hyuuga prodigy.

?Ten-ten-chan, why wouldn`t you go out with me?? pleaded Lee

?Lee, I told you already I like Neji-kun? said Ten-ten

?Ok then Neji, I challenge you to a duel, whoever wins takes Tenten out to dinner tonight? shouted Lee

To Lee`s surprise Neji has already left, and then he turned to Ten-ten and said

?Well Ten-ten-chan, it seems Neji has already accepted defeat, it means we can finally have our date? said Lee

But to his surprise again Ten-ten left as well leaving him all alone. Then a smoke appeared and Gai came out of it with his signature pose

?Lee, why are you here all alone and sad. Where is your power of youth?? asked Gai

Lee, just made puppy dog eyes and started to run towards Gai shouting

?Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## jayromez (Nov 16, 2006)

loved the new chapter! they are all gowing up... keep up the good work


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok here`s the link to my new thread ok

Saint Seiya Episode G ~Chapter 2~


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Everyone I posted 2 new chapters in the new thread one is also available here


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 3, 2008)

click here here


----------

